# Big Used and Vintage Bike Sale in Kansas City on Saturday



## Bike from the Dead (Jan 12, 2021)

Used and Vintage Bike Sale Saturday - $1 (Kansas City, KS) -...
					

Groody Bros. Bicycle Restoration has lost it's lease at it's KCK location. Approximately 130 bicycles and 60 bicycle frames to be sold as is. Many vintage cruisers, road bikes, hybrids, mixtes,...



					seks.craigslist.org
				




Saw this ad for a good-sized used and vintage bike sale over in Kansas City on Craigslist. I'd go myself if it weren't for the long drive and my own limited funds. Hopefully someone here will find something they like.


----------



## catfish (Jan 12, 2021)

Looks like fun.


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jan 12, 2021)

I think I can see a box of Tomahawk stems in there.........


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 13, 2021)

I think you would have to dig through a whole lot of crappola to find a nugget in that stuff. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jan 13, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I think you would have to dig through a whole lot of crappola to find a nugget in that stuff. V/r Shawn



I don't know man, as a budding bicycle collector and customizer, I see a lot of gold.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 13, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> I don't know man, as a budding bicycle collector and customizer, I see a lot of gold.



One man's trash is another mans treasure (Proverb)


----------



## 1motime (Jan 13, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> I don't know man, as a budding bicycle collector and customizer, I see a lot of gold.



Looks like a great sale!  Healthy to look at things a bit differently.  That is when the treasures are found.  The obvious is too lazy and boring


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 13, 2021)

Does look like it would be fun digging.  Probably be like a flea market in that you always see someone carrying something you would want! LOL     Never really understand what "no reasonable offer refused" means.   Don't remember too many times that my reasonable offer was accepted when they say that.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 13, 2021)

I SEE SOME INTERESTING STUFF IN THERE


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jan 13, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> I SEE SOME INTERESTING STUFF IN THERE



Looks like there's at least two boxes with your username on it!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 13, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> Looks like there's at least two boxes with your username on it!



 I WISH I COULD GO & DIG AROUND................


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jan 13, 2021)

I am going to attempt to go, can post pictures and such of what I come across. I am willing to bet it will be rather busy around 8 am.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jan 13, 2021)

REDAIR13 said:


> I am going to attempt to go, can post pictures and such of what I come across. I am willing to bet it will be rather busy around 8 am.



Awesome! Please do!


----------



## sworley (Jan 15, 2021)

Updated photos: 
Good luck to all who are going tomorrow and be safe. 








						New Photos - Used & Vintage Bike Sale Saturday - $1 (Kansas City,...
					

Groody Bros. Bicycle Restoration has lost its lease at its KCK location. Approximately 130 bicycles and 60 bicycle frames to be sold as-is. Many vintage cruisers, road bikes, hybrids, mixtes,...



					desmoines.craigslist.org


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jan 15, 2021)

sworley said:


> Updated photos:
> Good luck to all who are going tomorrow and be safe.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man, I'm _reeeeeeaaally _going to hate not going to this sale tomorrow! There's a LOT of good stuff there!


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jan 15, 2021)

That blue schwinn hornet in the rafters and the other schwinn tanker in the pictures are missing, those were two of the ones I hoped to pickup. Will have to see after my 3 hr drive if they will be there.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jan 15, 2021)

REDAIR13 said:


> That blue schwinn hornet in the rafters and the other schwinn tanker in the pictures are missing, those were two of the ones I hoped to pickup. Will have to see after my 3 hr drive if they will be there.



I really like the Schwinn straight bar with the Monark fenders and rack. I have a similar idea for a Schwinn DX bike I'm working on.


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jan 15, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> I really like the Schwinn straight bar with the Monark fenders and rack. I have a similar idea for a Schwinn DX bike I'm working on.



That one caught my eyes as well. Hopefully it is one I could grab


----------



## Gorgeguy (Jan 15, 2021)

Roll up your sleeves and dig.


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jan 16, 2021)

Update. Got 6. Parts too.


----------



## catfish (Jan 16, 2021)

Nice! Anyone else get anything?


----------



## 1motime (Jan 16, 2021)

You guys scored!!  Great sale!  Doesn't look like junk!  Looks like treasure!  I don't see much crappola...........
Don't make brash judgements  (Proverb)


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jan 16, 2021)

REDAIR13 said:


> Update. Got 6. Parts too.
> 
> View attachment 1339902
> 
> ...



Man, you bought all the ones I would've taken if I could! How much lower is your car sitting in the rear?


----------



## westwildcats (Jan 16, 2021)

Two miles from the house, and I didn't go.  REDAIR, is that red Schwinn a Wasp, or some other model?


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jan 16, 2021)

westwildcats said:


> Two miles from the house, and I didn't go.  REDAIR, is that red Schwinn a Wasp, or some other model?




Its a Wasp. So far, it has only been dusted off.


----------



## sworley (Jan 16, 2021)

Nice finds! It really would’ve been fun to be there and dig around. Was it packed with folks when you went?


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jan 16, 2021)

sworley said:


> Nice finds! It really would’ve been fun to be there and dig around. Was it packed with folks when you went?




About 10 people waiting as it opened. Everyone seemed to be rifling through the  road bike stuff mostly. I went straight for the tanker section


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jan 16, 2021)

REDAIR13 said:


> About 10 people waiting as it opened. Everyone seemed to be rifling through the  road bike stuff mostly. I went straight for the tanker section



I have to calm myself down by remembering that the main reason I didn't go is because I've only finished one bike out of my collection so far, and I have at least 5 that I'm working on right now. Man, I really would've loved to go to this sale.


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jan 16, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> I have to calm myself down by remembering that the main reason I didn't go is because I've only finished one bike out of my collection so far, and I have at least 5 that I'm working on right now. Man, I really would've loved to go to this sale.



All of the ones I picked up will be sold. These can fund other interests.


----------



## westwildcats (Jan 16, 2021)

Makes me sick I couldn't go.  Liked the look of the black and orange boys Monark in the ad too.  Congrats, and thanks for the updates. I certainly was wondering


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 16, 2021)

1motime said:


> You guys scored!!  Great sale!  Doesn't look like junk!  Looks like treasure!  I don't see much crappola...........
> Don't make brash judgements  (Proverb)



Guess it depends on what your after--love ya man!


----------



## REDAIR13 (Jan 16, 2021)

westwildcats said:


> Makes me sick I couldn't go.  Liked the look of the black and orange boys Monark in the ad too.  Congrats, and thanks for the updates. I certainly was wondering




That black and orange monark had a 300 asking price.


----------



## eeapo (Jan 19, 2021)

How in the world can anyone collect so much stuff, must be a couple or more of generations.


----------



## Nashman (Jan 29, 2021)

Great thread!!  Thanks for sharing. There is GOLD in them thar hills!!


----------

